
Marie Kondo, Fast Fashion, and the Thrift-Store Boom - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/01/tidying-up-with-marie-kondo-netflix-where-to-donate/580396/
======
forkLding
Marie Kondo's marketing has been quite viral, I have not heard of this person
2 weeks before whereas now everyday I see a reference to Marie Kondo and
tidying up.

~~~
bihnkim
It started with a New York Times best-selling book a handful of years back,
though.

------
sdrothrock
The most surprising thing in this article was a line about a shop in San
Francisco:

> he shuttered in 2015 after rent rose from $4,000 to $12,000 per month.

Rent tripling instantly seems like it should be illegal -- that's absolutely
ridiculous.

